# My Flower CBS is berried! Huge....



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't been paying much attention lately to my shrimp tanks, so didn't notice that my high end tank (Crowns, Flowers) have been having a good time while I wasn't watching. Seems they like the netlea soil and have been doing the dance 

My Black Flower crystal gal is hugely berried, she can barely walk! Poor thing  So it has to be either a black or red crown male in there someone who is the Daddy.

This is the juvie pic of her.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

That's beautiful -_-. Wish I was that far into the shrimp hobby to have something like that.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just noticed this one is also berried....yah!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

how did this turn out?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I looked in the tank this am and this is what I found...a couple of absolutely SNOW white babies! These are taken from the breeders box where I managed to get a couple of half decent shots.

taken from above to show the white bodies.








this one was by itself you can see the mirror image and the body is all white.








this one was very co-operative and sat for me  This one is very nice!








again another shot it likes to pose!









and finally an older shot of my flowers, crowns and snow white adults.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow there beautiful, hope to own some 1day myself


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Grats on the babies!! Theyre sooooo NIIIICEEEE!!!!! *_*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, In case you haven't seen the latest picks of them here is some of the very very white crystals.









Just saw one of my black crowns is berried too, so there's quite a few of them in the tank having babies, and I have lots of babies crawling around, so they must like this tank.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

*shrimp*

Nice shrimp do you sell any? im trying to get my cbs tank going


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I do, but due to 2 deaths in the immediate family within the last 2 weeks, I am unable at this time to deal with fish/shrimp sales....hope you understand!

I will be away out of the Country until the last week of January, but after that I will be actively selling/importing many types of shrimps for the local 
hobbyists. Please feel free to contact me at that time and I will let you know what will/is available.

thanks all.
Anna


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

^ How much are those Crystal White Shrimps, would you say? I was looking for snowball shrimps but these look a lot better.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry I haven't put a price on those yet due to everything that has happened this week.

Snowball shrimp are usually low priced shrimps approx $3 each.

These crystal white shrimps shown above are the creme de la creme of crystal shrimp breeding, and command very high prices on the open market.

I am not able to deal with any sales at this time due to 2 untimely deaths in the family, but in Feb I will be putting them up for auction!


----------

